# Nintendo and Nvidia team up to bring Gamecube and Wii classics to the Shield TV in China



## migles (Dec 5, 2017)

nice news !
keep doing your work, gbatemp is only the few places i am interested in news


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 5, 2017)

This means those games are coming to Switch right?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 5, 2017)

Interesting news. I doubt it'll be an emulator, as powerful as the Shield TV is, the CPU cores it uses aren't exactly "GC/Wii, perfect emulation" powerful. I expect these will be ports, and if these are ports, it's likely they may come to the Switch as well.


----------



## RedoLane (Dec 5, 2017)

Huh... But if the specific wii game requires motion controls, how can you play it on a Shield TV?


----------



## tri_fin (Dec 5, 2017)

Nintendo games on another console? 

Nvidia partnering with Nintendo. 

This is massive. China is massive. I wonder if anything like this is (will be) happening in India. These are the big markets. 

One day what happens there will be the future. Are we seeing that now?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 5, 2017)

tri_fin said:


> Nintendo games on another console?
> 
> Nvidia partnering with Nintendo.
> 
> ...


I doubt it'll come to anywhere else, China usually gets a separate, "unique" treatment from Nintendo when it comes to releasing games and such there. Previously they had to use the iQue brand to bring video games over to China (which is a subsidiary of Nintendo, but it had to be created regardless strictly for the China market). The Switch is like...the first actually Nintendo branded console to be releasing in China for ages (won't be until 2018 or 2019, but still a pretty big deal).


----------



## ploggy (Dec 5, 2017)

I think this all but confirms that Wii/GC titles will head to the Switch. 
Nice..


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm guessing it either will be emulation or Nintendo is writing a converter program to translate their PPC games to ARM

We WILL see these on Switch at some point, this is essentially Nintendo saying "we don't have to release an iQue in China this generation"


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 5, 2017)

This is huge news. I did not see that coming.
I wonder how long before someone gets these working on any flagship Android device in any region. It's only a matter of time.


ploggy said:


> I think this all but confirms that Wii/GC titles will head to the Switch.
> Nice..


Most likely yes. This is probably just their testbed for perfecting the emulator before they release it on Switch.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 5, 2017)

Holy shit!
My dreams came true!
...
I swear I dreamt about this last night...


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 5, 2017)

Hope they get dumped. Could lead to interesting discoveries!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> This is huge news. I did not see that coming.
> I wonder how long before someone gets these working on any flagship Android device in any region. It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Most likely yes. This is probably just their testbed for perfecting the emulator before they release it on Switch.


I'm doubtful these are emulated. For a few reasons.. Number one being the button layout in Twilight Princess shown in the video.. A on the bottom of the 4 face buttons?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 5, 2017)

ploggy said:


> I think this all but confirms that Wii/GC titles will head to the Switch.
> Nice..


Guess that'll saves us from relying on Dolphin for GC/Wii on the Switch


----------



## Monado_III (Dec 5, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I'm doubtful these are emulated. For a few reasons.. Number one being the button layout in Twilight Princess shown in the video.. A on the bottom of the 4 face buttons?


The xenoblade hd texture packs also include options to change the control icons from classic controller buttons to xbox or playstaion-styled icons, see 



Spoiler: not a spoiler









vs


----------



## Bedel (Dec 5, 2017)

They say the games are remastered, not emulated. Maybe they are comming to Switch too, but not likely using emulation.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 5, 2017)

basically nintendo want to sanction nvidia to do the leg work to port more old titles but to the shield, if it goes well (with it been the same structure as the switch) nintendo will then port it over.

if its a fuckfest and bag o wank no harm done to nintendo's little reputation, i mean we all know how lacking the switch is when it comes to games or being able to run todays games, it would make them a massive laughing stock if they tried to port older consoles to it and failed.

i actually have a custom 3DS/VITA like android set up to run n64/gc and does pretty well (as well as other systems), so if this whole WOW I CAN NOW PLAY GC/N64 AND OTHER OLD NINTENDO GAMES ON THE MOVE........ erm yea so can I, tell me somtin new..... ohhh wait the only new titles switch will get is basic shovelware.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> basically nintendo want to sanction nvidia to do the leg work to port more old titles but to the shield, if it goes well (with it been the same structure as the switch) nintendo will then port it over.
> 
> if its a fuckfest and bag o wank no harm done to nintendo's little reputation, i mean we all know how lacking the switch is when it comes to games or being able to run todays games, it would make them a massive laughing stock if they tried to port older consoles to it and failed.
> 
> i actually have a custom 3DS/VITA like android set up to run n64/gc and does pretty well (as well as other systems), so if this whole WOW I CAN NOW PLAY GC/N64 AND OTHER OLD NINTENDO GAMES ON THE MOVE........ erm yea so can I, tell me somtin new..... ohhh wait the only new titles switch will get is basic shovelware.


Coming from the guy that thinks playing on bigger screens uses more RAM. Okie dokie.


----------



## Bedel (Dec 5, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> basically nintendo want to sanction nvidia to do the leg work to port more old titles but to the shield, if it goes well (with it been the same structure as the switch) nintendo will then port it over.
> 
> if its a fuckfest and bag o wank no harm done to nintendo's little reputation, i mean we all know how lacking the switch is when it comes to games or being able to run todays games, it would make them a massive laughing stock if they tried to port older consoles to it and failed.
> 
> i actually have a custom 3DS/VITA like android set up to run n64/gc and does pretty well (as well as other systems), so if this whole WOW I CAN NOW PLAY GC/N64 AND OTHER OLD NINTENDO GAMES ON THE MOVE........ erm yea so can I, tell me somtin new..... ohhh wait the only new titles switch will get is basic shovelware.


I think u should take a look at every single console first year before opening your mouth. Yeah, even your precious 3DS and VITA, especially them.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 5, 2017)

Bedel said:


> I think u should take a look at every single console first year before opening your mouth. Yeah, even your precious 3DS and VITA, especially them.


that means what exactly?

the 3ds more known for shovelware shit.

the vita a dead system

so you agreeing that nintendo switch is the same, sorry im confused, your slating the 3DS/VITA for having shovelware and old ports in an attempt to claim the switch isnt?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> Coming from the guy that thinks playing on bigger screens uses more RAM. Okie dokie.


playing a game at a higher resolution yea.... but either way your arguement here is linking to another topic which is another old shit port of a game that switch has issues with in portible mode.......


.........


......

point being?


----------



## Bedel (Dec 5, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> that means what exactly?
> 
> the 3ds more known for shovelware shit.
> 
> ...


Dude, 3DS atm has one of the bests catalogues of the market (not the best, but you cannot ignore it), and Switch has a better catalogue that PS4 and One had on his release year. It's not only about the amount of software it has in this time. It's also that Switch has some of the best games of the year (I strongly recommend you to take a look at the nominated games for this year), and we still have more to come for next year.

I don't know where your hate comes from, and I don't even mind. For me, this conversation is over since you are just going to throw some shit to the console to say you're right, but I think it'll better for you to think twice what you say before writting some nonsence.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2017)

Bedel said:


> Dude, 3DS atm has one of the bests catalogues of the market (not the best, but you cannot ignore it), and Switch has a better catalogue that PS4 and One had on his release year. It's not only about the amount of software it has in this time. It's also that Switch has some of the best games of the year (I strongly recommend you to take a look at the nominated games for this year), and we still have more to come for next year.
> 
> I don't know where your hate comes from, and I don't even mind. For me, this conversation is over since you are just going to throw some shit to the console to say you're right, but I think it'll better for you to think twice what you say before writting some nonsence.


He won't... Never has. Just some disdain toward a system he wants to fail for some reason.


----------



## Bedel (Dec 5, 2017)

Memoir said:


> He won't... Never has. Just some disdain toward a system he wants to fail for some reason.


Well that makes no diference for me. It's still to hate something without a real reason. Sorry for the off-topic, but this things just gives me the creaps.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 5, 2017)

Bedel said:


> Dude, 3DS atm has one of the bests catalogues of the market (not the best, but you cannot ignore it), and Switch has a better catalogue that PS4 and One had on his release year. It's not only about the amount of software it has in this time. It's also that Switch has some of the best games of the year (I strongly recommend you to take a look at the nominated games for this year), and we still have more to come for next year.
> 
> I don't know where your hate comes from, and I don't even mind. For me, this conversation is over since you are just going to throw some shit to the console to say you're right, but I think it'll better for you to think twice what you say before writting some nonsence.


dude ok maybe remove your goggles for a moment.

the 3ds is littered with littke kiddy apps.

the switch had a terrible launch line up and still to day has lacking titles, nothing new, majority is nintendo porting its old games, other third parties porting its old games, nothing new and fresh.... wow mario rabbids.....

switch having best games of the year i am sorry but even when nintendo stated BOTW winning GOTY loads of comments saying game was great but wasnt GOTY, they had played better games.

my hate for the console comes from the fact that it is a console with limited support, do i pay £380 to play PS3/WII U/EXPENSIVE INFERIOR OLD PS4/XBX1 games!

no do i feck.

people like you who seem to insist the switch has a shit load of excellent games, please name more than 10.

and trust me when i say this, because i can look in my gaming room and tell you when i look at all my consoles its odd that nintendo seem to lack, where as PS1/PS2/PS3/PS4 | XBX/XBX360/XBX1 all have a book shelf each, nintendo titles just sit in a little pile.

i said the exact same thing about the wii u before it launched, i can see the same repeating because its not able to run todays games, devs will jump ship and the switch will be left to the same old nintendo crap and little of anything else.

we all know nintendo keep lacking this support, why else do you think nintendo keep promising to improve.... shit hardware.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2017)

I should have seen something like this coming (the long tail part of the deal, often in an unusual and nascent market) but did not have the slightest inkling of this one. Might have to go looking to see if I could have seen something coming, though that would probably require the ability to read Chinese (I imagine the Chinese trademark, monopolies commission, equivalent of the FCC... all the sorts of sources we usually get this from don't post internal matters in English).

Hope someone manages to leak it outside it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 5, 2017)

That's a good decision. China is a developing market in terms of gaming, most of it was banned until recently. Android consoles are very prominent in the region, so I'm a little surprised that they're specifically releasing for the Shield, it could've been a much wider release, there's only so many Shields out there. To be fair though, this might've been a part the Switch deal and possibly gave them a nice discount on the SoC's for the console - the Shield needs content like this.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 5, 2017)

Memoir said:


> He won't... Never has. Just some disdain toward a system he wants to fail for some reason.


i dont want it to fail, i paid £380 for this console that has had nothing worth buying that i dont already own.

durp de durp.

when you see nothing changes since the cube erm how can you be a a devoted fan when you never see anything changing, but as a gamer you cant resist having to own a console for the sake of owning it.

that is the problem, i can get why the fanboys are loving it, i mean your getting to play the third party titles you never got to play 2 generations ago, where as i couldnt give a crap, i already own them, not going to buy it again just to play while taking a crap.

i want the option to play todays current games, not 2 generation old games, or inferior old ports that cost more than the superior versions i already own.

but i wont kid myself, i know this wont happen because the hardware simply will not allow it, and then this will be the reason support ends.

so nintendo are here getting nvida to do the leg work and when said support ends, theyll see how well it worked for them and then bring same to the switch to get you all exited that again you get to play more old titles..... wheres the new stuff.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 5, 2017)

This is the first time that mainline games appeared on a third party platform, right? I hope there'll be more of this in the future.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Dec 5, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> i dont want it to fail, i paid £380 for this console that has had nothing worth buying that i dont already own.
> 
> durp de durp.
> 
> ...



You don't like it, sell it.

But nope, it's not just that you don't like it, more like you can't accept the fact that other people like it, can't accept the fact for most here, Odyssey with it's limited "graphics" is more than enough.
It's your fuck up for getting a console without reading anything about it. You can totally "resist" getting a console, being a gamer, if you don't like the philosophy behind it. It's non sense to give money to a company if you despise everything they do. You just fucked up, don't blame us.

But seriously, I remember your name from months ago for saying the exact, same, shit.
And lots of new games came out since then, which would totally disrupt your poor argumentation, but nope, because you're gonna tell us buuh they're just copies of old games using the same IP (cause other consoles don't do that) and it's gonna be all non sense again till you reset with the same initial arguments (buuuh hardware, buuh graphism).

The Switch is a massive success, not just because of the sales but also because it conquered opinion (Just google "Nintendo Switch").
Don't like it that's your problem. Just sell it. Seriously.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 5, 2017)

While it may not be emulation, it does seem like we could get some kind of GC/Wii VC in the future, which is great. 
Kind of like giving them a taste before giving them the full deal.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 5, 2017)

Will you people stop responding to Retroboy and put him on your ignore list? There's something seriously wrong with that guy's head and you're never going to get through to him. So just ignore him.


----------



## DarkRioru (Dec 5, 2017)

who is waiting for something like dolphin to come to the shield tv? I want to play tony hawks underground 1 on a nvidia shield natively but, probabily would never get to without streaming my 13 year old game dumped into my pc...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2017)

I see Tekken 7 announced.. Hm... Have these been confirmed as downloads? Or streaming titles?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 5, 2017)

DarkRioru said:


> who is waiting for something like dolphin to come to the shield tv? I want to play tony hawks underground 1 on a nvidia shield natively but, probabily would never get to without streaming my 13 year old game dumped into my pc...


Dolphin is on the Shield TV, it just doesn't run much full speed cuz the Cortex A57 in it isn't all that powerful.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Will you people stop responding to Retroboy and put him on your ignore list? There's something seriously wrong with that guy's head and you're never going to get through to him. So just ignore him.


He is a bit more blunt than most and prone to winding up fanboys but I see a lot of sense in what he posts. I happily agree that in post SNES world their home consoles have been seriously wanting, and in post DS world their handhelds have too. In my case I can live without specific games (though I would be delighted if exclusives vanished tomorrow) but N64 and up and 3ds and up, save perhaps the GC if I squinted, would not have allowed me to experience computer games like those before it would have. If that is enough for people then so be it, not enough for me and I intend to keep saying it. I guess it could be argued that at this point for home consoles it is longer than not for Nintendo so it is the business method de jour but still does not mean I have to like it.


----------



## XDel (Dec 5, 2017)

1080p!!!


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 5, 2017)

deinonychus71 said:


> You don't like it, sell it.
> 
> But nope, it's not just that you don't like it, more like you can't accept the fact that other people like it, can't accept the fact for most here, Odyssey with it's limited "graphics" is more than enough.
> It's your fuck up for getting a console without reading anything about it. You can totally "resist" getting a console, being a gamer, if you don't like the philosophy behind it. It's non sense to give money to a company if you despise everything they do. You just fucked up, don't blame us.
> ...


think youll find its when you say you cant accept others like it.

erm its those that do like it that quote me all the time trying to insist their opinion and that why i dont like nintendo is not true.

so how can we say its me forcing users that like it, to not like it.

when its the users that like it, forcing me to like it.

get my drift here?

your right some new games have come out, but nothing exactly ground breaking really.

all i will say is sit back and watch when nintendo release its next system, i can bet you any money that the same old we promise to improve third party support crap will be said again..... its been said since the cube.

but i simply pointed out a possibility that nintendo are teaming up to see how nvidia can get this support to run on its platform which is basically the same as the switch.

because when this day comes, dont worry fanboys, nintendo support you by bringing even more old titles from the N64/GC and more..... meanwhile we all know this day is coming that third parties are not going to support it as much, as we see the support its getting so far are old games, we know for a fact it will not get anything new or even when sony/ms release its next systems.

if people want to try argue this and demand i am wrong, then time will prove i am going to be wright.

to go back to your point, if users who love nintendo cant accept it that someone else doenst, then accept my opinion and dont try to defend or insist your opinion then these quote BS doesnt keep going on.

because end of the day no matter what you claim, the switch so far (if you recall everything i ever say about nintendo and you remove its same old titles it releases on all its systems before, minus the odd one here or there) is getting old ports, compare the new titles it has and is coming compared to that of old ports.

remove third party when it drops, whats left for nintendo..... take a look at all its consoles before.

i mean if nintendo had this excellent third party support, and i am wrong, then nintendo wouldnt be promising to have better support, even for the switch would they now.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> He is a bit more blunt than most and prone to winding up fanboys but I see a lot of sense in what he posts. I happily agree that in post SNES world their home consoles have been seriously wanting, and in post DS world their handhelds have too. In my case I can live without specific games (though I would be delighted if exclusives vanished tomorrow) but N64 and up and 3ds and up, save perhaps the GC if I squinted, would not have allowed me to experience computer games like those before it would have. If that is enough for people then so be it, not enough for me and I intend to keep saying it. I guess it could be argued that at this point for home consoles it is longer than not for Nintendo so it is the business method de jour but still does not mean I have to like it.


You pulled that from his seething and biased hatred? Wish I had your eyes. There's very few things I can agree with him on. However, his coarse reaction to how the Switch is doing is rather imbecilic and childish. Calling everyone who actually enjoys the system and feels justified in owning one a fanboy. While completely disregarding the success it's earned in the first 8 months. I'm all for opinions, but his just aren't worth anything. Ironic I guess, as that's my opinion.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Dec 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> He is a bit more blunt than most and prone to winding up fanboys but I see a lot of sense in what he posts. I happily agree that in post SNES world their home consoles have been seriously wanting, and in post DS world their handhelds have too. In my case I can live without specific games (though I would be delighted if exclusives vanished tomorrow) but N64 and up and 3ds and up, save perhaps the GC if I squinted, would not have allowed me to experience computer games like those before it would have. If that is enough for people then so be it, not enough for me and I intend to keep saying it. I guess it could be argued that at this point for home consoles it is longer than not for Nintendo so it is the business method de jour but still does not mean I have to like it.


I use a computer for gaming, and I have a ps4 for some specific games. The point isn't that Nintendo consoles is all you should ever need (oh gosh plz no). It's just that when you choose to buy Nintendo stuff, you know what you're getting, you know you're gonna get Mario, Zelda etc and you know that graphics aren't gonna matter a whole lot.
And that's his whole argumentation. He's bashing a specific console on stuff that the console didn't advertise for. There's simply no point. If the Switch didn't find a public it would have failed like the Wii U.
I'm not even talking about the constant calls to remaster/ports, something every single console has (and it's not necessarily a bad thing, even).

It's like criticizing the PS4 cause it doesn't have many 4 players lan games. It's not the point of the PS4 (that's more like what Nintendo does), so if I was to shit on Sony for their lack of fun colorful party games, it'd make no sense.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 5, 2017)

Memoir said:


> You pulled that from his seething and biased hatred? Wish I had your eyes. There's very few things I can agree with him on. However, his coarse reaction to how the Switch is doing is rather imbecilic and childish. Calling everyone who actually enjoys the system and feels justified in owning one a fanboy. While completely disregarding the success it's earned in the first 8 months. I'm all for opinions, but his just aren't worth anything. Ironic I guess, as that's my opinion.


there is one thing to add when you say success is that nintendo are only releasing figures and basing its success against its failure.

it doesnt invlude 3ds sales, which we need to remind that switch is now both markets combined.

but sales of a console means fuck all, nintendo usually manage to sell well, but theyre like getting a short distant sprinter to do a marathon, yes theyre off to a fast start but they dont keep the momentum going.

unlike the others are off to a good if not fast start but manage to keep a steady figure going.

and a console can sell like shit off a stick, that means jack shit, look at how sony and ms are always at each others necks with ive pissed farther than you, erm i couldnt give two fucks.... what i do know is that they both offer games i want to play, both give me the option to say you know what, this new release ill buy it for xxx because i have plenty to play on yyy.

tell me, please anyone who keeps quoting me and insisting your view desperate to defend and refuse to accept not everyone loves nintendo and for a valid reason.

tell me when nintendo get the option to play xxx game at the same time when its just launched on the other systems..... Not that often and it has been the case since the cube. then the fact behind why, so for the love of man, love the console but please stop denying that these issues are not true, when its been the case for many years.

ohh yes, its getting LA NIORE, a PS3 port..... end that case right there, yes the PS4/XBX1 are getting cheaper superior ports, same logic applies, i already own the game and has no interest to me, i didnt think the game was that great either..... but i can see why nintendo fans (who claim nintendo get the best games and the others suck) are getting excited over this, like they did doom, like they did fifa.

im sorry to suggest but i think deep down theyre mad because they know they dont get these games, so as we know like to pull wool over their eyes, then say nintendo has the best games.

im sorry but i will always favour the console that offers what i want to play, over one that only offers a tiny few and if that its old ports which i already own.

so if anyone again wants to insist i am wrong, then name me more than 10 games that is available on nintendo consoles since the cube that has also been available on the other systems at the same time, not years later.


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 5, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> i dont want it to fail, i paid £380 for this console that has had nothing worth buying that i dont already own.
> 
> durp de durp.
> 
> ...


how the hell did you even pay 380 quids?  it makes no sence i got it day one and it was 330 euros not quids so paying 380 british pounds is riidiculous lol  you could buy it so much cheaper everywhere else.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 5, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> how the hell did you even pay 380 quids?  it makes no sence i got it day one and it was 330 euros not quids so paying 380 british pounds is riidiculous lol  you could buy it so much cheaper everywhere else.


slip of the finger it was £280 minus the games i bought and accessories separate which probably puts it near that or more


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 5, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> slip of the finger it was £280 minus the games i bought and accessories separate which probably puts it near that or more


What everyone is saying is look at ps4 first year titles,xboxone first year titles and even xbox360,ps3, during their first year they got crap, not even a decent title, the switch only makes a year on march next year and has already alot of games and some amazing ones like splatoon 2, botw,mario odissey xenoblade chronicles 2. just this 4 titles alone for a 1 year release is amazing tell me even 4 decent titles that ps4 and xb1 had on their first year, afaik ps4 had the worst launch lineup ever with old gen ports and knack, serously unless my memory filais me the only decent title title that wasnt a last gen port worth noting was infamous but correct me if im wrong tough.

 lol read this article beause ps4 got crap tbh i didnt even knew their first year was so crappy and barren
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2014-11-15-who-needs-games-playstation-4s-first-year


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2017)

deinonychus71 said:


> I use a computer for gaming, and I have a ps4 for some specific games. The point isn't that Nintendo consoles is all you should ever need (oh gosh plz no). It's just that when you choose to buy Nintendo stuff, you know what you're getting, you know you're gonna get Mario, Zelda etc and you know that graphics aren't gonna matter a whole lot.
> And that's his whole argumentation. He's bashing a specific console on stuff that the console didn't advertise for. There's simply no point. If the Switch didn't find a public it would have failed like the Wii U.
> I'm not even talking about the constant calls to remaster/ports, something every single console has (and it's not necessarily a bad thing, even).
> 
> It's like criticizing the PS4 cause it doesn't have many 4 players lan games. It's not the point of the PS4 (that's more like what Nintendo does), so if I was to shit on Sony for their lack of fun colorful party games, it'd make no sense.


If that is the way you want the world to work I guess you are in luck. I remember better times (the DS was not so long ago and while I had a megadrive I enjoyed the SNES well enough) and see no technical reason it can't return there.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> If that is the way you want the world to work I guess you are in luck. I remember better times (the DS was not so long ago and while I had a megadrive I enjoyed the SNES well enough) and see no technical reason it can't return there.


Return... Where? The Switch easily outperforms the SNES, DS, and Megadrive and is capable of far more powerful games. Unless you're suggesting that we go further than Indy 2D games and artificially limit the power of systems?


----------



## atlboyz_247 (Dec 5, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> there is one thing to add when you say success is that nintendo are only releasing figures and basing its success against its failure.
> 
> it doesnt invlude 3ds sales, which we need to remind that switch is now both markets combined.
> 
> ...



You’re not wrong that the Switch get games that are going to be more lack luster in graphics/pricing/release dates, but the factor that I’m sure most players with a Switch are looking forward to is the portable versions of these titles as Sony/MS/PC users don’t have a viable solution for this yet. Yes, the catalog for the Switch is weak in terms of 3rd party titles, but as long as they come out, we’ll have portable and decent looking games for this platform that aren’t available portably from other platforms IN THIS FORM FACTOR (and honestly, this helps massively as ARM games have been mostly lackluster until Vulkan support came around and the Switch is pushing for more titles... more Switch games and high popularity -> more Vulkan games in general) and better graphic first party Nintendo games to boot (who isn’t clamoring for a Pokémon port). 

Yes, there is going to be a big push for VC as they need the budget to provide for their more demanding first party titles, but it’s a simpler job to port already made games to get money than any other task, and again, we don’t have a good cheap solution portable for VC GameCube and Wii yet until this Shield solution comes out for the Switch.

All in all, the Switch’s purpose is portability for more modern titles without much modification (modification like the graphics engines for the Vita/3DS vs PC/console ex. Resident Evil Revelations 1 and 2) regardless of the fact that newer games are coming to PS4/XB1/PC.

They didn’t market that Switch games are going to be the latest and greatest, just that they’re going to be portable and playable on your TV. Not everyone’s cup of tea, but it is what it is.

Should they change their marketing tactic and business model? Maybe, but portable ARM hardware is only making leaps in this recent generation and still somewhat behind laptops and desktops, so it’s understandable where the Switch stands (plus its 300 dollar hardware, the argument that phones can barely do Dolphin is moot since they are going for 500+).


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 5, 2017)

it's sad that this is devolving into this but it eratates me the way this argument is going
I can't even begin to find where to start with this clusterfuck


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Return... Where? The Switch easily outperforms the SNES, DS, and Megadrive and is capable of far more powerful games. Unless you're suggesting that we go further than Indy 2D games and artificially limit the power of systems?


How did you possibly get to that?

I said the SNES and DS were pretty representative of gaming of the day. After that it got hazy at best and I do not like that and see no benefit from that.
My ideal world has them adopt the DVD model (this is our baseline hardware, build it out if you want (I don't care if my console has a 5.1 amp in there, others might, hopefully the market responds) and all these games will work with it) but if we are going to suffer single manufacturer ecosystems then I fail to see the value in modern Nintendo being a hardware manufacturer. Modern Nintendo's many woes seem mostly due to their choices and not being an attractive company to work with/for/partner with rather than circumstances outside their control.

Again it has been decades since Nintendo has done that in the home consoles so it is not unreasonable for some to think that is the way it is done. Still seems a waste to me though -- first party CPR should be a boosting strategy, not the main one.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> How did you possibly get to that?
> 
> I said the SNES and DS were pretty representative of gaming of the day. After that it got hazy at best and I do not like that and see no benefit from that.
> My ideal world has them adopt the DVD model (this is our baseline hardware, build it out if you want (I don't care if my console has a 5.1 amp in there, others might, hopefully the market responds) and all these games will work with it) but if we are going to suffer single manufacturer ecosystems then I fail to see the value in modern Nintendo being a hardware manufacturer. Modern Nintendo's many woes seem mostly due to their choices and not being an attractive company to work with/for/partner with rather than circumstances outside their control.
> ...


what are you talking about with "DVD model"? if you mean them using actual dvd's, well, the reason why the switch doesn't use discs is cause that would be issuemental  having a disc wobbling around in something somebody will be bringing around with them


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> How did you possibly get to that?
> 
> I said the SNES and DS were pretty representative of gaming of the day. After that it got hazy at best and I do not like that and see no benefit from that.
> My ideal world has them adopt the DVD model (this is our baseline hardware, build it out if you want (I don't care if my console has a 5.1 amp in there, others might, hopefully the market responds) and all these games will work with it) but if we are going to suffer single manufacturer ecosystems then I fail to see the value in modern Nintendo being a hardware manufacturer. Modern Nintendo's many woes seem mostly due to their choices and not being an attractive company to work with/for/partner with rather than circumstances outside their control.
> ...


The thing with Nintendo is that they're willing to take certain risks. Sony and Microsoft backtrack pretty far if they don't get the reactions they hoped for. Kinect is all but dead at this point. Sony seemingly has no interest in the handheld market anymore, as the Vita flopped pretty badly. Nintendo? They're trying to expand. Will I go so far as to call them innovators? No. However, with risks like the Wii, DS and Switch actually being successful? It pushes competition and that helps the market expand. Even if we saw excessive shovelware on the 2 former systems.. The hardware kept up with their competitors, even being drastically underpowered.

The Switch is no different. I do get that the Wii U bombing left a sour taste in some people.. However, it's not indicative of Nintendo's future. Nor should it be holding them back. What bothers me most is how the Switch is treated as an afterthought currently and how we're getting back ports of games nobody is really asking for. RE Revelations and the Megaman collections for example. Are they welcome? Yes. Do they enforce the image that third party is lacking? You betcha. Why? Simply put, we have few original games and original ideas to look forward to that AREN'T Nintendo. Makes me sad. I have hopes for the Switch. First console I've been excited for since the DS.

I'm excited to see what this partnership with Nvidia will bring us.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 5, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> so if anyone again wants to insist i am wrong, then name me more than 10 games that is available on nintendo consoles since the cube that has also been available on the other systems at the same time, not years later.


so you want to hear that nintendo had the most superior system of gen "X" . . . and you also admit that nintendo systems are lacking in hardware

look we all know 3rd party support sucks for nintendo but when you have a system great enough to make 3rd party companies indirectly apologize for doubting it as a market one can expect more than just rehashed re-released games . . . but you seem mad that these software co.'s did not have confidence in the switch to begin with so what if the market is currently ports when a good selling port is good startup money for working on a system they deemed to shitty to sell on in the first place (therefore did not budget much money for) . . .

if i remember correctly zombiiu is a perfect example of a great game from a 3rd party that hopped on too early so it flopped with the system and only got "real" recognition when ubisoft stripped the game down and resold it on other platforms . . . i say that to say no co. wants to repeat (or make) mistakes like this

its safer to wait before investing in nintendo safer yet if you could make that startup money on the console (and get a gauge of the number of fans you have on said console at the same time) its all about the profit and as nintendo is a notoriously bad place to seek that they get ports first instead of high budget brand spanking new games . . . but money talks and the more these ports bring in the higher the chance of big budget new

also i like how you downplay the consoles hybrid portability  . . . like lol dude i am sorry that the only time you get up is to take a shit . . . you should get some friends lol


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2017)

If this leads to Gamecube and Wii games on Switch my wallet is going to suffer 

Unless of course someone datamine the NVIDIA Shield releases and find something neat to make them run on other machines.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> If this leads to Gamecube and Wii games on Switch my wallet is going to suffer
> 
> Unless of course someone datamine the NVIDIA Shield releases and find something neat to make them run on other machines.


GC and Wii games on Switch without the need of Dolphin, dude.
With that I can live happily ever after with a hacked Switch and emus xD


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 5, 2017)

new super mario bros. wii switch edition


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 5, 2017)

F-zero GX/AX needs to be ported ASAP.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> F-zero GX/AX needs to be ported ASAP.


An HD port please and thank you.


----------



## Radius4 (Dec 5, 2017)

Relax everyone.

http://shield.nvidia.cn/games/geforce-now/new-super-mario-bros

hint: geforce-now
So no emulators, no ports, no recompilation, at least not in the client. It's being streamed.

The host system could be a PC running dolphin, a port, a custom emulator. Regardless it's irrelevant no offline play, no lag-free play, not play once nintendo shuts down the deal.

There's always a chance of they having screwed up the listing but I wouldn't hold my breath for that

These are native ports:

https://shield.nvidia.com/games/android/metalgearsolid2
https://shield.nvidia.com/games/android/metalgearsolid3


----------



## deinonychus71 (Dec 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> How did you possibly get to that?
> 
> I said the SNES and DS were pretty representative of gaming of the day. After that it got hazy at best and I do not like that and see no benefit from that.
> My ideal world has them adopt the DVD model (this is our baseline hardware, build it out if you want (I don't care if my console has a 5.1 amp in there, others might, hopefully the market responds) and all these games will work with it) but if we are going to suffer single manufacturer ecosystems then I fail to see the value in modern Nintendo being a hardware manufacturer. Modern Nintendo's many woes seem mostly due to their choices and not being an attractive company to work with/for/partner with rather than circumstances outside their control.
> ...



So was the gameboy, the wii, the 3ds. How is the Switch different?
I mean, I totally agree I'd rather see Nintendo games on Steam and everywhere at the same time. That's also true for Sony games actually. Any exclusivity. But that's not exclusive to Nintendo.

Right now though, the portability of the Switch makes it strong to the general opinion. It also had a decent line-up compared to other consoles of this generation. Whether you're a Nintendo fan or not pretty much everyone agrees on that...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2017)

Radius4 said:


> Relax everyone.
> 
> http://shield.nvidia.cn/games/geforce-now/new-super-mario-bros
> 
> ...



Well there we have it.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 5, 2017)

Radius4 said:


> Relax everyone.
> 
> http://shield.nvidia.cn/games/geforce-now/new-super-mario-bros
> 
> ...


and with that a tiny bit of me died . . .


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 5, 2017)

Radius4 said:


> Relax everyone.
> 
> http://shield.nvidia.cn/games/geforce-now/new-super-mario-bros
> 
> ...


That's interesting, cuz AFAIK the average internet speed in China is quite below the recommended speed GeForce Now requires  It's like 20mbps for 720p60fps, China's average speed is like 8mbps. Seems like an utterly awful place to implement a streaming service like that


----------



## Radius4 (Dec 5, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That's interesting, cuz AFAIK the average internet speed in China is quite below the recommended speed GeForce Now requires  It's like 20mbps for 720p60fps, China's average speed is like 8mbps. Seems like an utterly awful place to implement a streaming service like that



There is always hope, maybe they messed up the listing 
Google translate shows these as "Classic Masterpiece" in the chinese site instead of Geforce Now like in other regions

https://www.nvidia.com/zh-cn/shield/games/

Maybe... just maybe they messed up


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> what are you talking about with "DVD model"? if you mean them using actual dvd's, well, the reason why the switch doesn't use discs is cause that would be issuemental  having a disc wobbling around in something somebody will be bringing around with them


The model of business that DVD players follow.

1 standard for DVD player (give or take a marginal regional difference)

5000 makers of them and as many models models again with all varying features. They all however play DVDs.

If console makers wanted to pack it in and do that then I would be delighted. Time was the makers could showcase a different strength (compare all the 8 bit and "minicomputer" stuff) but today they are only different enough to play to whatever the maker knows or is fabricating for another project.



Memoir said:


> The thing with Nintendo is that they're willing to take certain risks. Sony and Microsoft backtrack pretty far if they don't get the reactions they hoped for. Kinect is all but dead at this point. Sony seemingly has no interest in the handheld market anymore, as the Vita flopped pretty badly. Nintendo? They're trying to expand. Will I go so far as to call them innovators? No. However, with risks like the Wii, DS and Switch actually being successful? It pushes competition and that helps the market expand. Even if we saw excessive shovelware on the 2 former systems.. The hardware kept up with their competitors, even being drastically underpowered.
> 
> The Switch is no different. I do get that the Wii U bombing left a sour taste in some people.. However, it's not indicative of Nintendo's future. Nor should it be holding them back. What bothers me most is how the Switch is treated as an afterthought currently and how we're getting back ports of games nobody is really asking for. RE Revelations and the Megaman collections for example. Are they welcome? Yes. Do they enforce the image that third party is lacking? You betcha. Why? Simply put, we have few original games and original ideas to look forward to that AREN'T Nintendo. Makes me sad. I have hopes for the Switch. First console I've been excited for since the DS.
> 
> I'm excited to see what this partnership with Nvidia will bring us.


Is the switch a success? Seems a bit premature to call that one.

Why wouldn't it be an afterthought? Low install base, minimal tools (though not as bad as it could be), not running android or something like that, not amazingly powerful, not so great controls. Clearly the thing you give to your b team to do a token appeasement for.



deinonychus71 said:


> So was the gameboy, the wii, the 3ds. How is the Switch different?
> I mean, I totally agree I'd rather see Nintendo games on Steam and everywhere at the same time. That's also true for Sony games actually. Any exclusivity. But that's not exclusive to Nintendo.
> 
> Right now though, the portability of the Switch makes it strong to the general opinion. It also had a decent line-up compared to other consoles of this generation. Whether you're a Nintendo fan or not pretty much everyone agrees on that...



The gameboy predates the DS and thus I did not feel the need to include it. If necessary I shall say from the game and watch to the DS, give or take the virtual boy, the Nintendo handhelds were doing great. With the rise of android and IOS though the Nintendo handhelds are languishing and missing out on a lot.

No way am I calling the wii representative of gaming at the time -- have a PS3 and you would not miss much by not having a 360 and vice versa (unless you were into shmups), have a wii and even ignoring the massive drought at the end there (to cover an earlier thing I just quoted the wii u might have soured people but the end of the wii was not a good thing).
I have said many times I find the 3ds library to be rather poor as it lost a lot of what made the GBA and DS as fantastic as they were -- I had a little series I ran here looking back at a lot of GBA and DS games, the "where are they now" parts usually showed them nowhere to be found on the DS.

Line up strong? Compared to what? I expect a lot more before I use such words. I expect to have my wallet hurting if I am buying games new like it was on the 360 before I go there.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 5, 2017)

If this ever gets a chance to come to the US (which is unlikely, as you said), I'll be getting an Nvidia Shield TV, you can bet on that!


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 5, 2017)

sks316 said:


> If this ever gets a chance to come to the US (which is unlikely, as you said), I'll be getting an Nvidia Shield TV, you can bet on that!


why? a used wii is like $40 a shield is $200 
i do use a shield as my media device its better than a fire tv or apple tv if you can afford the extra $100 but buying one to play games you can already play way cheaper doesn't make much sense.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Dec 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> The gameboy predates the DS and thus I did not feel the need to include it. If necessary I shall say from the game and watch to the DS, give or take the virtual boy, the Nintendo handhelds were doing great. With the rise of android and IOS though the Nintendo handhelds are languishing and missing out on a lot.
> 
> No way am I calling the wii representative of gaming at the time -- have a PS3 and you would not miss much by not having a 360 and vice versa (unless you were into shmups), have a wii and even ignoring the massive drought at the end there (to cover an earlier thing I just quoted the wii u might have soured people but the end of the wii was not a good thing).
> I have said many times I find the 3ds library to be rather poor as it lost a lot of what made the GBA and DS as fantastic as they were -- I had a little series I ran here looking back at a lot of GBA and DS games, the "where are they now" parts usually showed them nowhere to be found on the DS.
> ...



I had a PS3, and I felt like missing a lot actually. A PS3 without a Wii on its side and you miss a lot. You're also missing by not having a PC (If you like the RTS genre, for example).
The only case where you don't miss one another is if you have whether a PS3 or a X360. But for a complete gaming experience the Wii was as much needed as the DS, at least imho.

Line up strong compared to other current generations as I said. The PS4 line up was pretty crap (and again, I have a PS4 with almost 4TB of digital games on it, so i'm not exactly anti sony), the Switch line up makes people happy - in general (but yes you can always do better, where's my FZERO damnit)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> The model of business that DVD players follow.
> 
> 1 standard for DVD player (give or take a marginal regional difference)
> 
> ...



The implication was that for its first 8 months? The Switch is doing rather amazing. Especially compared to its predecessor.. Of course it would be downright depressing otherwise. Is it early to consider the Switch a success? Of course. That doesn't dismiss the fact that it's holding up even with the glaring shortcomings.

As for it being an afterthought? To some extent, that is highly problematic. Especially when you consider the "low install base".. As compared to the Xbox One and PS4 which have been out a substantial amount longer... Third party support is seemingly increasing. I'm not going to look down on devs and publishers for being skeptical with Nintendo and how they have performed as of recent. Though, To dismiss the Switch as a competent contender is pretty ignorant wouldn't you say? With all the risks big names have taken (looking at you specifically EA) why shouldn't they put some faith in a system that flew off the shelves and set a bar?

It's only the first year.. And 2018 is looking promising.. Even if for ports or rereleases. I'd say it's off to an amazing start.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2017)

While the deal is still unmistakably Nintendo (only offering streaming of Wii games in China, which, as mentioned above, has below average internet speeds), it's nice to see Nintendo games branching out to other systems. I just wonder if something like this could evolve onto something bigger, perhaps.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2017)

My great hope if the fantasy of the DVD model does not come to pass. Nintendo fails hard and has to go third party as a consequence. Sadly they either had the handhelds to prop them up or random successes (I did not see amiibos getting as big as they did) for that cash injection to push that a bit further down the line.
I find it amusing people are bashing young retroboy despite his protests otherwise where I am sitting here hoping for it.



deinonychus71 said:


> I had a PS3, and I felt like missing a lot actually. A PS3 without a Wii on its side and you miss a lot. You're also missing by not having a PC (If you like the RTS genre, for example).
> The only case where you don't miss one another is if you have whether a PS3 or a X360. But for a complete gaming experience the Wii was as much needed as the DS, at least imho.
> 
> Line up strong compared to other current generations as I said. The PS4 line up was pretty crap (and again, I have a PS4 with almost 4TB of digital games on it, so i'm not exactly anti sony), the Switch line up makes people happy - in general (but yes you can always do better, where's my FZERO damnit)


I do remember the good old wii60 combo at first. Maybe I am still a bit eh from the later years when nothing much happened and that fell by the wayside. PC rarely factors in these discussions -- barring oddities in the 90s it is always going to be streets ahead for those that can manage it, and that is before the back catalogue gets considered.
I am not sure what you would have missed not having a wii if you managed to play wii sports somewhere to realise waggle controls were not up to much. I guess if you were really into N64 3d platformers then with the demise of crash, Rare, spyro and sonic, and did not want to replay banjo on XBLA, there was mario galaxy, otherwise I am not sure what gameplay styles were not represented elsewhere or had such astounding examples of quality on the wii that you could be said to be missing out (stuff like xenoblade would barely have rated as an also ran compared to the PS360 offerings).

I found the Xbone and PS4 to be rather underwhelming thus far as well. That could be a saving grace for Nintendo in this. Had they been going up against something as strong as the PS2 or 360 then it would look a lot worse.



Memoir said:


> The implication was that for its first 8 months? The Switch is doing rather amazing. Especially compared to its predecessor.. Of course it would be downright depressing otherwise. Is it early to consider the Switch a success? Of course. That doesn't dismiss the fact that it's holding up even with the glaring shortcomings.
> 
> As for it being an afterthought? To some extent, that is highly problematic. Especially when you consider the "low install base".. As compared to the Xbox One and PS4 which have been out a substantial amount longer... Third party support is seemingly increasing. I'm not going to look down on devs and publishers for being skeptical with Nintendo and how they have performed as of recent. Though, To dismiss the Switch as a competent contender is pretty ignorant wouldn't you say? With all the risks big names have taken (looking at you specifically EA) why shouldn't they put some faith in a system that flew off the shelves and set a bar?
> 
> It's only the first year.. And 2018 is looking promising.. Even if for ports or rereleases. I'd say it's off to an amazing start.


I am not seeing the amazing thing. I will stop for this post short of contemplating return on investment for game devs though.

Also comparing things to the wii u? A kick in the bollocks would be more amazing than that.

I am still waiting for the switch to prove itself. Nintendo does not have the benefit of the doubt for me, they have to claw everything they can and prove it before I take note.

"which have been out a substantial amount longer"
And? If I am a game publisher my job is not to give them a fair chance but sell games. It is possible that a failed system can extract some value if consider the poor bastards with one and throw them a bone (all those failed tablets like the barnes and nobel thing make great case studies here). As a mighty gamer that gets to sit atop my throne with a knowledge of all what goes then the companies are the ones that fight to entertain me.

As for 2018 I had a look earlier and I am not seeing it yet. Probably better than the last few have been (again largely underwhelming for me) but a far cry from some of the ones during the last generation.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 5, 2017)

wormdood said:


> so you want to hear that nintendo had the most superior system of gen "X" . . . and you also admit that nintendo systems are lacking in hardware



no idea where your getting that from, it means nothing to anything i said, i know when nintendo used to be on top form when it came to hardware, i mean they always used to aim to be better than sega and sony in the early days.



wormdood said:


> look we all know 3rd party support sucks for nintendo but when you have a system great enough to make 3rd party companies indirectly apologize for doubting it as a market one can expect more than just rehashed re-released games . . . but you seem mad that these software co.'s did not have confidence in the switch to begin with so what if the market is currently ports when a good selling port is good startup money for working on a system they deemed to shitty to sell on in the first place (therefore did not budget much money for) . . .



when have any third party apologised to nintendo for not supporting them, the reason they end support is simply that the system IS NOT great enough, it costs them more to port its new titles over to inferior hardware and in return brings in less sales, hence why the support ends and they then focus on the hardware that they know can handle what theyre currently working on and it brings them good sales return.



wormdood said:


> if i remember correctly zombiiu is a perfect example of a great game from a 3rd party that hopped on too early so it flopped with the system and only got "real" recognition when ubisoft stripped the game down and resold it on other platforms . . . i say that to say no co. wants to repeat (or make) mistakes like this


Zombi U i admit was a decent game, but i didnt like the Wii u pad control, it wasnt that it hopped on too early, its like (which you will see) a third party wanting to show support, but the system was DOA again due to its hardware, not the BS nintendo told its fans "OHH GAMERS DIDNT KNOW THE WII U WAS A NEW CONSOLE, THEY THOUGHT IT WAS A WII ADDON".

This game got its recognition as you say because it was then later ported to the other consoles...... now use this as the prime example to why third parties support these systems more than nintendo, brings in the sales for them.

I understand that companies dont want to make the same mistake again, but tell me one thing, how many times have nintendo relied more on a fancy gimmick to make its inferior hardware sell.

when was the last time nintendo released an actual system with hardware to even compete with its competition, consider this that the switch is in fact nintendo's next gen system and it cant even compete with current gen.

its hardware is inferior....... so please use common sense here, why are devs going to pay more to publish its next big AAA title for nintendo when theyve learned in the past that it doesnt bring in the sales, hence why then end support.

just like the WII U, devs are testing the waters, porting its older games over, DOOM is a bad example of the switch trying to run anything last gen, lets see how LA NIORE performs and compared to its cheaper counter part "HD REMASTER" on the PS4/XBX1 which is cheaper.



wormdood said:


> its safer to wait before investing in nintendo safer yet if you could make that startup money on the console (and get a gauge of the number of fans you have on said console at the same time) its all about the profit and as nintendo is a notoriously bad place to seek that they get ports first instead of high budget brand spanking new games . . . but money talks and the more these ports bring in the higher the chance of big budget new



its not safer to wait, again look how the lacking support did the wii u no favours, end of the game game support is crucial to a console, why do you think i have such beef when it comes to nintendo consoles, im pissed that it always lacks the option to buy these new titles for nintendo consoles.

When i have a bookshelf full of PS4/XBX1 games and i only have 1 switch game which i got bored of and completed within a few weeks of it launching, and say a new third party title comes out that i like and if its not a shit port or costs more...... can you guess which system i would buy it on..... the two systems that i have shit loads of games, some not even completed yet, or the system i have nothing to play that i havent completed.

now im sure you can see me point here, that you dont get that option when it comes to nintendo



wormdood said:


> also i like how you downplay the consoles hybrid portability  . . . like lol dude i am sorry that the only time you get up is to take a shit . . . you should get some friends lol



I actually refer to the taking a shite point because its what some of the nintendo fans on here say as a way to say its ok to pay more for an old game, the type of game they slated the other systems for being littered with, fps, blood guts gore..... when really y'all just got moist when you found out its coming to nintendo.....

im like erm..... yea wow who cares, i already own the game, if i didnt i can get it for £10 (far cheaper than a shitty port).

so just to recap, i buy a console to play games, its not my problem that nintendo do not provide the platform that third parties can support with its current new titles, i dont buy a console to play old games i already own.

yup i fucking hate sony when they keep advertising discount sales on PS2/PS3 games, why the fuck would i pay you again to play what i already own.

but anyway back to the point, im pretty sure that nintendo are teaming up with nvidia as a means to test ride the idea, see if it runs well considering the very close similarities between its shield and the switch.

i can bet you any money if nintendo did then impliment this on the switch, when the fans all slate PS/XBX for having some last gen ports, yup again these fanboys will contradict because we know theyre all dying to get this feature, so how is it bad for PS/XBX third parties to do this, yet its A OK when its nintendo doing it.....

i love the logics, its like back in the day Nintendo have better graphics, now its i dont give a shit about graphics its about fun gameplay..... all the games they slated is now ok and still on the dont give a shit about graphics, im playing these old games while taking a shite....

hmmm, but im sure more folks will keep quoting me insisting their view is solid and my views which can be proven is not valid, ill then be told again in a quote by another member who thinks i should stop trying to get others to share my same view, yet that rule should apply to those who try quoting.....

but they wont, they want to think nintendo is the best thing since sliced bread...... that i used to agree on many years ago, and trust me when i say this, sit back button those pretty little lips up and watch the third parties drop out, and when my problem has always been not having the option to play said titles where as i have on other systems comes true, im sure theyll go back to slating these games and will be loving em next gen when it gets ported over.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I find it amusing people are bashing young retroboy despite his protests otherwise where I am sitting here hoping for it.



Are you needlessly calling people stupid or any other name because people don't agree with you? A bit of a difference between you and him.


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 5, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> no idea where your getting that from, it means nothing to anything i said, i know when nintendo used to be on top form when it came to hardware, i mean they always used to aim to be better than sega and sony in the early days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love how you say playing old games lol you do know that there is more people than you right? not everyone has a gc or wants to buy one to play 2or 3 games, same goes for all your "old games", sure i own a gc but smanny people dont so if they want to play sunshine and never had a gc or those 1st gen wiis they cant and buying an old console to play one games makes no sence, so rereleases and hd remasters are a way to make a new audience to play a great game people seem to forget there are new gamers everyday that dont have old consoles and dont want to buy an old has hell console to play 1 or 2 games, look at the wiiu it failed like hell so preety much no gamers ever played its exclusive games thats why making them available to people who never owned a wiiu is great, the wiiu still has alot of gems that are exclusive, xenoblades chronicles x,mario 3d world,splatoon,paper mario color splash,star fox zero,the wonderful 101,smash bros u, pikmin 3 and so on, its a shame those games get stuck ona console wich only got 10 millions units sold, generations from now on probably will want to try some of the games but never will becuase they arent gonna buy a wiiu to do so or gc or wii.

To me the biggest loss on ps4 was loosing BC, i loved buying old games from ps1 and ps2 wich i never owned and play them on my phat ps3, srs that was amazing and its a shame i cant do that on ps4.


----------



## tiamat999 (Dec 5, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> that means what exactly?
> 
> the 3ds more known for shovelware shit.
> 
> ...


Than get an android phone and play all those great games on google store o wait they make money grabers not games


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 5, 2017)

tiamat999 said:


> Than get an android phone and play all those great games on google store o wait they make money grabers not games


why would i need an android phone..... i own the actual consoles, i have an android based 3ds/vita kinda clone to play when away from home.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Are you needlessly calling people stupid or any other name because people don't agree with you? A bit of a difference between you and him.


Where did I call people stupid or otherwise insult them? In the part quoted I merely said I found it amusing that people were accusing someone of something they outright denied, whereas such a label accurately fits my position.



tiamat999 said:


> Than get an android phone and play all those great games on google store o wait they make money grabers not games


I am not the most familiar with android but I see plenty of games. The store front may be crap, something which is certainly a serious problem, but dismissing android because arcade 2.0 microtransaction bollocks seems akin to dismissing the DS because it had a mountain of shovelware released for it.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> The model of business that DVD players follow.
> 
> 1 standard for DVD player (give or take a marginal regional difference)
> 
> ...


That actually sounds like a neat idea, though it kinda throws portable devices under the bus if home based devices push for the standard to be discs which do not transport well at all. Also, there could be the fear that piracy could run much more rampantly free in that scenario which is why devs trust consoles more for there games not to be cracked since there not as open as pc. You also get the pc effect of it being partly hit or miss with games working well, so there's a chance in there that developers themselves could nestle down with specific sets of company's knowing what there in for in developing which in a way somewhat feels like how we found our way into going from pc's that do games and utilitarian stuff to gaming systems that devs know as more consistent for them.


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 5, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> how the hell did you even pay 380 quids?  it makes no sence i got it day one and it was 330 euros not quids so paying 380 british pounds is riidiculous lol  you could buy it so much cheaper everywhere else.


Regardless, 330€ for an ''upgraded Nintendo DSi'' is a bit steep.
For a Switch, yeah fine since its both a home console and a portable console and it justifies the price just right, same goes for the PS4.
But for the 3DS I don't think it justifies, plus, wasn't the console released in our country with a 249.00€ price tag at its launch? Don't know where you paid 330€ for it, but either way you got ripped off buddy.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Regardless, 330€ for an ''upgraded Nintendo DSi'' is a bit steep.
> For a Switch, yeah fine since its both a home console and a portable console and it justifies the price just right, same goes for the PS4.
> But for the 3DS I don't think it justifies, plus, wasn't the console released in our country with a 249.00€ price tag at its launch? Don't know where you paid 330€ for it, but either way you got ripped off buddy.


I know it was $250USD at launch. That backlash was hilarious.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I am not the most familiar with android but I see plenty of games. The store front may be crap, something which is certainly a serious problem, but dismissing android because arcade 2.0 microtransaction bollocks seems akin to dismissing the DS because it had a mountain of shovelware released for it.


Though I would dismiss Google play as it's really shitty at getting high quality content at the foreground for the consumer to see. Curation is the Achilles heel of the mobile phone/tablet market.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 5, 2017)

Don't feel like arguing, so I'm just going say that I disagree with all this very narrow views of Nintendo. Especially when it goes as far as wanting Nintendo to fail. 


FAST6191 said:


> not running android or something like that


 You want android on consoles? 

Anyway, it is a shame that it just a streaming service.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 5, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Don't feel like arguing, so I'm just going say that I disagree with all this very narrow views of Nintendo. Especially when it goes as far as wanting Nintendo to fail.
> You want android on consoles?
> 
> Anyway, it is a shame that it just a streaming service.


Though ya gotta admit the idea of the switch is pretty rad, right, ya can slip the controllers on and hold/play or ya can slip em off and do local coop/vs anywhere, smash bros will be an instant buy for me if/when it comes out, trust me, the a single joycon by itself will be way better then a wii mote by itself *shiver* ...the wii mote for smash is scary just to think about


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 5, 2017)

Radius4 said:


> Relax everyone.
> 
> http://shield.nvidia.cn/games/geforce-now/new-super-mario-bros
> 
> ...


That is huge. I linked your post in the OP to not give people the wrong idea.


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 5, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I know it was $250USD at launch. That backlash was hilarious.


Which backlash?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 5, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> Though ya gotta admit the idea of the switch is pretty rad, right, ya can slip the controllers on and hold/play or ya can slip em off and do local coop/vs anywhere, smash bros will be an instant buy for me if/when it comes out, trust me, the a single joycon by itself will be way better then a wii mote by itself *shiver* ...the wii mote for smash is scary just to think about


I mean, I think it a good idea and I feel like it is doing well.  

Still, I think the dock thing should be revised. I wish they come out with a Switch or Joy Con that has a D pad instead. Also feel that the Joy Con could have been just a little bit thicker. Funny enough, I feel like the Joy Con by themselves are more comfortable than the included grip.


----------



## GoldenBullet (Dec 5, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> That is huge. I linked your post in the OP to not give people the wrong idea.


This contrary to the quote from Nvidia that engadget gave in their news post



> SHIELD owners in China will be able to download and play select Wii and Nintendo GameCube titles, with others coming soon – among them,Super Mario Galaxy. These amazing games have been provided to NVIDIA under license.


I'm not sure where this quote is coming from but it may just be a translation error.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 5, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> That is huge. I linked your post in the OP to not give people the wrong idea.


Don't forget this


Radius4 said:


> There is always hope, maybe they messed up the listing
> Google translate shows these as "Classic Masterpiece" in the chinese site instead of Geforce Now like in other regions
> 
> https://www.nvidia.com/zh-cn/shield/games/
> ...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Which backlash?


The people over the price.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Don't forget this



I believe that it's gamestream...


----------



## GoldenBullet (Dec 5, 2017)

Memoir said:


> The people over the price.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Nope. Translated it says
*FEATURED NINTENDO CLASSIC GAMES, *
*GAMESTREAM STREAMING GAMES, *
*POPULAR GAMES, ALL IN SHIELD*
note that they are separated by commas

The only hard evidence I have found is that the game description says that the game will go *up to* 1080p. Which either means dynamic scaling or just streaming resolution.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 6, 2017)

Memoir said:


> The people over the price.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It's part of a list of services, not a description of the games


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 6, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Don't forget this


Oh well, at the very least, this screenshot indicates an actual port:



 

Note the face buttons. It it were streaming the Gamecube/Wii version, those face buttons wouldn’t have been there.

Sigh, will update the OP again.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2017)

This is really interesting. Damn.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 6, 2017)

I know we've shifted back on topic a little bit so I'm sorry but I just have to say it's really weird to shit on the Switch for "inferior" graphics then turn around and reminiscence about much older systems with even lower quality graphics. If graphics matter that much to you then it follows that you should automatically despise older games because the graphics are not comparable to the latest and greatest. Unless graphics don't matter nearly as much as whether you had fun playing the game?


----------



## Radius4 (Dec 6, 2017)

http://shield.nvidia.cn/games/*geforce-now*/new-super-mario-bros

It could be a PC PORT
It could be an Android port
It could be an emulator with some asset replacement

The only thing that looks like a fact is that it's listed under GEFORCE NOW.
Until that's proven wrong the rest doesn't matter, fact is if it's in GEFORCE NOW it's streaming.

Unless it was mis-classified of course, mistakes happen


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Dec 6, 2017)

Wow, chill out everyone that got fired up. I hate to break it to you all but it's just video games. At very best, winning the argument could get *one* person to buy an nvidia shield, which doesn't affect you at all. Just remember that your opinions probably don't matter to whoever started this argument (I forget who)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 6, 2017)

Radius4 said:


> http://shield.nvidia.cn/games/*geforce-now*/new-super-mario-bros
> 
> It could be a PC PORT
> It could be an Android port
> ...





TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's part of a list of services, not a description of the games
> View attachment 107727 View attachment 107728 View attachment 107729


----------



## Radius4 (Dec 6, 2017)

You guys love denial.

I hope I'm wrong but:









You can keep repeating yourself that it's a list of services, fact is they are listed under geforce-now


----------



## huma_dawii (Dec 6, 2017)

Its been confirmed that they are part of the STREAMING SERVICE!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 6, 2017)

huma_dawii said:


> Its been confirmed that they are part of the STREAMING SERVICE!


Well that's sad. Who confirmed it?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 6, 2017)

Is there a way to install the chinese app store or Geforce Now app on the regular Shield TV?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 6, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Is there a way to install the chinese app store or Geforce Now app on the regular Shield TV?


I don't think anyone has ever really wanted the Chinese apps before, so probably not at the moment. But I wouldn't be surprised if it does happen, when these launch.

Although if it is through GeForce Now, I wouldn't be surprised if you'll need a China-based VPN to stream games as well.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 6, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I don't think anyone has ever really wanted the Chinese apps before, so probably not at the moment. But I wouldn't be surprised if it does happen, when these launch.
> 
> Although if it is through GeForce Now, I wouldn't be surprised if you'll need a China-based VPN to stream games as well.


I think rates for vpn services that port folks to china just went up after this realization


----------



## huma_dawii (Dec 6, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well that's sad. Who confirmed it?



Its on My Nintendo News, with source and everything lol


----------



## DarthDub (Dec 6, 2017)

Only streaming? That makes me sad..


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 6, 2017)

PLEASE let there be Wii Remote and Nunchuck support! A major MAJOR part of why I don't own a Switch is the lack of backwards compatibility. Not gonna give up my Wii U with NES, SNES, N64, Genesis, GC, Wii, Wii U support over a Switch that plays Switch games and a few Virtual Console games. I have a very casual play-style with a hardcore love of games and I don't need 1:1 emulation, just emulation that works. Wii U gives me that, Switch, not so much. Now give me Android support on Switch with all the emulators that come with it and we might have something.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 6, 2017)

Weird move... won't these be easily piratable and possibly game-injectable?


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 6, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> Though ya gotta admit the idea of the switch is pretty rad, right, ya can slip the controllers on and hold/play or ya can slip em off and do local coop/vs anywhere, smash bros will be an instant buy for me if/when it comes out, trust me, the a single joycon by itself will be way better then a wii mote by itself *shiver* ...the wii mote for smash is scary just to think about



Yea pretty rad being able to detach controllers from a tablet and push the tablet to your big screen and play games......

wait, where else did i see this rad idea that nintendo took....

MORPHUS X300.

and yea im sure plently bitch about android (prob because theyre crapple fans, who like nintendo love paying over the tops for old hardware), but there are far more games on the app store that are actually decent when you consider the fact that you dont have to purchase them.

in fact i actually play more android/ios based games than i do nintendo, now here is the question you need to ask to why nintendo set out to try take a slice of this market by releasing the wii u which was its way of creating  a tablet like console.

theyre approach for the switch was how can they still try to take a slice of this market (after all we know theyre loosing its hold on third parties), and im confident that someone at nintendo saw the MORPHUS X300 and said why not copy this idea.

So yea we thank nintendo for its RAD idea.


----------



## PhyChris (Dec 6, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Interesting news. I doubt it'll be an emulator, as powerful as the Shield TV is, the CPU cores it uses aren't exactly "GC/Wii, perfect emulation" powerful. I expect these will be ports, and if these are ports, it's likely they may come to the Switch as well.


I seen PSX emulated on dreamcast. If the developers are paid the emulator will happen


----------



## 330 (Dec 6, 2017)

They are probably making a marketing experiment.


----------



## Bedel (Dec 6, 2017)

Do imagine it being a port for switch, streamed to shield? lmao That would be a blast for everyone


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Oh well, at the very least, this screenshot indicates an actual port:
> 
> Note the face buttons. It it were streaming the Gamecube/Wii version, those face buttons wouldn’t have been there.
> 
> Sigh, will update the OP again.



I should note the versions of the N64 Zeldas for the GC had changed buttons but were still emulation, and minor ROM hacks to button icons goes back to the arcade era. In this case the games have a file system and they probably still even have the source code.


----------



## Mefisteso (Dec 6, 2017)

I'd like Super Mario Galaxy to land on a Switch for one reason. I'd like people who are new to the Nintendo brand to realize how cool games can be, even if they don't look dark, edgy, serious(even if there are a lot of dark themes in those). I know a lot of people who were turning away from the N platforms based on that impression. Luckily the Nintendo somehow attracted both audiences with Zelda: Botw and to some degree with Mario Odyssey. 
I also believe that part of the success of the Cuphead on PC/XOne is because people find it refreshing to play a difficult, somehow dark game which looks like it's meant for children.


----------



## Radius4 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey good news
https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/com..._wii_gamecube_games_come_to_china_on/dqtel8b/

NVIDIA confirmed these are ports.

LOL so funny that they would make such a big mistake on the page.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 6, 2017)

PhyChris said:


> I seen PSX emulated on dreamcast. If the developers are paid the emulator will happen


That's irrelevant, PS1 emulation on Dreamcast is "easier" because both consoles were using similar RISC CPUs so most instructions didn't need to be emulated whatsoever. But even Bleemcast could barely play most games well, despite this similarity a lot of games didn't run well and it was plagued with bugs. 

This is different, the Shield TV uses ARM cores which are generally weaker than x86, and emulating PPC requires much more work as it's a different architecture. The Shield TV has similar CPU benchmark scores as a low end AMD laptop APU, and ARM CPUs have just as low of IPC as older AMD CPUs did (which is one of the reasons AMD CPUs were garbage for PS2/GC/Wii emulation). 



Radius4 said:


> Hey good news
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/com..._wii_gamecube_games_come_to_china_on/dqtel8b/
> 
> NVIDIA confirmed these are ports.


Nice, I figured it couldn't be emulated and GeForce Now made no sense in China, so it's good to see these are direct ports.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 6, 2017)

Radius4 said:


> Hey good news
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/com..._wii_gamecube_games_come_to_china_on/dqtel8b/
> 
> NVIDIA confirmed these are ports.
> ...



Ambushes is part of the Nvidia team?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 6, 2017)

Radius4 said:


> Hey good news
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/com..._wii_gamecube_games_come_to_china_on/dqtel8b/
> 
> NVIDIA confirmed these are ports.
> ...


So, it is OK to believe this time? 

I guess Windows 10 emojis don't work here. lol


----------



## Radius4 (Dec 6, 2017)

I actually argued that unless they screwed up on the page it's most likely geforce-now and I think I was right to say that.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 6, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> So, it is OK to believe this time?
> 
> I guess Windows 10 emojis don't work here. lol


If by believe you mean some Wii/GC ports coming to the Switch as a not so "Virtual Console", then yeah, probably, when the eShop finally opens in full I guess.


----------



## bi388 (Dec 6, 2017)

To address some stuff that's been argued here, I am a Nintendo fan. I don't own a switch yet because of its lack of great 1st party exclusives (2 right now, but I'll get one when it has more than Mario and xenoblade). I also have a ps4 and a Wii u. Because they have great exclusives. I don't have an xbone cause it doesnt. If I want to play a 3rd party game there's a system that does that better: pc. Every ps4 game i have is an exclusive. And as someone who didn't get a ps3 I love the ps3 ports on ps4, and I'm sure a lot of switch owners love the mk8 and botw ports because they didn't have a Wii u. Are graphics nice? Of course. And if a game looks beautiful it is points in it's favor, but i enjoy botw, with its 720p and no anti aliasing, more than for example until dawn, which is one of the best looking ps4 games on the system, because botw has top tier gameplay while until dawn's is laughable in comparison (Not a bad game but they don't even compare). Nintendo is and has always been my favorite company but if you want 3rd party games, don't buy the system and then cry it doesn't have them. The only system worth getting for 3rd party games is a pc. You get a switch, or Wii u, or even a ps4 imo for their exclusive games.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 6, 2017)

What amuses me most about this is that the Gamecube and Wii line were powered by ATI/AMD graphics, not NVIDIA chipsets.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 6, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> Yea pretty rad being able to detach controllers from a tablet and push the tablet to your big screen and play games......
> 
> wait, where else did i see this rad idea that nintendo took....
> 
> ...


eww, I just looked that thing up and it looks discusting, also, mobile games normally don't have split/same screen multiplayer/vs


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 6, 2017)

I REALLY should quit before something happens. =.=/


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 6, 2017)

Memoir said:


> You mean Nintendo took a failed idea and made it worthwhile? Oh, how dare they!
> 
> Your Anti-Nintendo shtick is borderline mental at this point.


took an idea regardless, they saw this and knew instantly they could use it to save more money and combine both markets, replace the 3DS and WII U at the same time.

again i am not anti nintendo when they dont provide the option to buy todays games, repeated how many times, ironic when pointed out no one can back up your arguments to make my points sound wrong.

i would love nintendo like i used to back in the day, if it offered the option to play todays games, not wait 2 generations for ports or wait years for ports.

ill repeat again, sit back, bet you any money this time next year it will be more than just EA that dont support the switch.

so i base all my points on repeated past history.

you base yours on the fact you like them, maybe your a fan.

lets stop quoting me yea, your opinion is yours, mine is mine, leave it be.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jt_1258 said:


> eww, I just looked that thing up and it looks discusting, also, mobile games normally don't have split/same screen multiplayer/vs


it is rather bulky yes, but the fact remains the same, nintendo must have seen this and that little light bulb went TING...... TING! see, TING.

if anything nintendo are more known for making gimmicks to make its consoles seem better.

we all know its hardware (already limited) is not going to allow it to do much more than it currently can, so we can kiss away that promise of better third party support...... again!

what chance do you think it has when sony/ms release its next gen systems, whenever that day will come (not with all these slight beefed up 4k BS versions), we sure know it cant compete now, so even less chance by the time these new systems launch..... que nintendo in desperation to rush out another console, hey if your lucky it might be on par with the PS4/XBX1 and you just might get all these third party ports.

and yup while the fans slate them, im pretty sure theyll get all moist when they get ported (as they did with the current old ports).

but hey, i guess to all those that keep quoting me insisting i am wrong and anti nintendo, i guess i can go to any game store and find the same games hitting PS4/XBX1 and have the choice to buy it for the switch..... ohh wait, hmmm no we cant, and please remind me how long that has been?

I mean here:
PS1 - N64: yup it lacked majority of the titles the PS1 was getting, tho i admit the N64 still had some great games (still own my N64)
PS2/XBX - CUBE: yup nintendo did slightly better, but the PS2 again had far better support

Notice how both these systems nintendo had hardware better than Sony and on par with the XBX, but never did as well, what were both N64/CUBE lacking in comparison, nope not hardware but....?

Wii, well yes it had a shite load of games, but all were like mini party type games, third parties made massive leaps in its games and left nintendo out the picture.

Wii U, well nothing to be said here, we know why it never had the support, no support, no games, no sales.... DOA.

Switch, yup we have gone back to the Wii with a fancy gimmick hoping to reel in the mass install base, but again its lacking hardware is making it hard for devs to support it with its current new titles, porting old titles, costing more money, not likely to bring in high sales, not worth the investment, end support.

id love to be wrong, id love to be able to buy games that are coming out these days, but i do not want to buy old games i already own, there is no logic in that, if i want to play said game i will play it on the PS4 that is far superior and on a bigger screen, i couldnt give a crap if i could play it on the bus (still never seen anyone yet doing this).

would i (for example) LA NOIRE buy it again on the switch when its the PS3 port, or play it on the PS3, which saying that the game wasnt exactly ground breaking anyway, i actually found it annoying with it over facial impression acting.


----------



## PhyChris (Dec 7, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That's irrelevant, PS1 emulation on Dreamcast is "easier" because both consoles were using similar RISC CPUs so most instructions didn't need to be emulated whatsoever. But even Bleemcast could barely play most games well, despite this similarity a lot of games didn't run well and it was plagued with bugs.
> 
> This is different, the Shield TV uses ARM cores which are generally weaker than x86, and emulating PPC requires much more work as it's a different architecture. The Shield TV has similar CPU benchmark scores as a low end AMD laptop APU, and ARM CPUs have just as low of IPC as older AMD CPUs did (which is one of the reasons AMD CPUs were garbage for PS2/GC/Wii emulation).
> 
> ...


It will be emulation, trust me. they are being paid with deadlines to be met as to keep getting paid. (mouths to feed)
ARM can easily emulate X86 PPC by the way. Its all a matter of clocks. 

Edit: if they still have the source then they could port it, i forgot about that lol


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 7, 2017)

PhyChris said:


> It will be emulation, trust me. they are being paid with deadlines to be met as to keep getting paid. (mouths to feed)
> ARM can easily emulate X86 by the way.


Except the GC and Wii were PPC, not X86  

But you're wrong regardless:



Radius4 said:


> Hey good news
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/com..._wii_gamecube_games_come_to_china_on/dqtel8b/
> 
> NVIDIA confirmed these are ports.
> ...


----------



## PhyChris (Dec 7, 2017)

PhyChris said:


> It will be emulation, trust me. they are being paid with deadlines to be met as to keep getting paid. (mouths to feed)
> ARM can easily emulate X86 PPC by the way.





Tom Bombadildo said:


> Except the GC and Wii were PPC, not X86
> 
> But you're wrong regardless:


I corrected that like like 30 secs later 

Edit: how am i wrong?

Edit2: might want to wait 10min before replying to me I edit like two or three times before im done. haha


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 7, 2017)

PhyChris said:


> I corrected that like like 30 secs later
> 
> Edit: how am i wrong?


For one, it's not "x86 PPC", those are two separate architectures, x86 and PPC. Yes, ARM can emulate x86 code (as Qualcomm has shown quite well, along with Microsoft's possible ARM Windows, though there's still a lot of overhead which causes a lot of performance issues), but PPC is a completely different architecture, and not something "easily emulated" by ARM. PPC is what the GC and Wii used for their CPU. If it were "easy to emulate", we'd already have full speed Dolphin on Android. But we don't, because ARM CPUs aren't nearly powerful enough for high compatibility, full speed GC/Wii emulation. 

It's also not a matter of clock speeds, this isn't 2000 anymore, clock speeds =/= performance. ARM is a low power architecture, it doesn't perform nearly as quickly as a comparable x86 CPU would.


----------



## PhyChris (Dec 7, 2017)

PhyChris said:


> I corrected that like like 30 secs later





Tom Bombadildo said:


> For one, it's not "x86 PPC", those are two separate architectures, x86 and PPC. Yes, ARM can emulate x86 code (as Qualcomm has shown quite well, along with Microsoft's possible ARM Windows, though there's still a lot of overhead which causes a lot of performance issues), but PPC is a completely different architecture, and not something "easily emulated" by ARM. PPC is what the GC and Wii used for their CPU. If it were "easy to emulate", we'd already have full speed Dolphin on Android. But we don't, because ARM CPUs aren't nearly powerful enough for high compatibility, full speed GC/Wii emulation.
> 
> It's also not a matter of clock speeds, this isn't 2000 anymore, clock speeds =/= performance. ARM is a low power architecture, it doesn't perform nearly as quickly as a comparable x86 CPU would.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

dude everyone knows X86 and PowerPC are different. you are being an asshole now,splitting hairs. I think gamecube/wii emulation is easily possible with a paid programing team. and you don't cool, we disagree.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2017)

PhyChris said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> dude everyone knows X86 and PowerPC are different. you are being an asshole now,splitting hairs. I think gamecube/wii emulation is easily possible with a paid programing team. and you don't cool, we disagree.



In all honesty, it's a bit more than disagreeing.. Paid team or not...


----------



## PhyChris (Dec 7, 2017)

Memoir said:


> In all honesty, it's a bit more than disagreeing.. Paid team or not...



well, in the end it doesn't matter, they're ports, screw emulation, it leads to arguments lol


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 7, 2017)

PhyChris said:


> well, in the end it doesn't matter, they're ports, screw emulation, it leads to arguments lol


if the switch were to get GC ports, it would be via emulation, nintendo are not going to port GC games over to the switch that they dont own, why would they.

It will be (if possible) like how MS are providing its "backwards compatibility" it will be some form of emulation feature included into the system and its games will be digital/patched versions of the game to run.

note that when ms claim its backwards compatible that you cant insert any game disc and play it, that you then have to download a digital version of the game..... 

saying that i find the XBX1X a pain in the arse that it also does the same for XBX1 games, your £40 disc is just a key to tell the console to download, i tested this by installing a game while online, it took nearly a full day to install.

I deleted the game, installed it again while disconnection from my network and fuck me it installed within 10-20 mins, then connected online and it downloaded its update which was far smaller than the first time.

I am actually more pissed off with MS than i was when the XBX1 first launched, Im constantly facing issues trying to play games on the XBX1X (not sure if same applies to other XBX1 consoles) but everything seems to be online only, no local data to just the HDD.

Ive inserted games and try to boot then get the error asking me if i own the game/app to fix delete the game and download again...... erm its a fucking disc.

Ive had games just go to a black screen at random points while playing, then the console wont turn off, pull the plug, console turns on then off again, try again then gives an error.

Ive had games tell me it cant sync save data to the cloud and to delete local data to fix the problem, which sets be back to the start of the game.

Ive looked in the console settings and cant find anything to tell it not to download game data, to install off the disc, cant find anything to not use save data on the cloud to use hdd only.

and when i search all the errors in MSs FAQ, and states a list, all contain XBX Live service may be down or having issues.

why the fuck should XBXL status have anything to do with me wanting to play a fucking game when its not playing online.

i hate the fact that MS still force its retarded power options, instant on, if console is left running 24/7 and forced updates, or if you dont want your console to be on 24/7 because regardless if it consumes less energy its a retarded idea, but the XBX1X takes about 20-30 fucking seconds to actually get you up and running.

Im just glad it has a massive selection of games i want to play or it would be put into storage like the switch.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 7, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> took an idea regardless, they saw this and knew instantly they could use it to save more money and combine both markets, replace the 3DS and WII U at the same time.
> 
> again i am not anti nintendo when they dont provide the option to buy todays games, repeated how many times, ironic when pointed out no one can back up your arguments to make my points sound wrong.
> 
> ...


I would rather be known for loving gimmicks then be the type who is a 2nd rate graphics whore. There is stuff pc can do that consoles like your ps4 and xb1 can't power wise because they lock themselves down with devices you can't swap out the individual parts in for better ones, instead needing to buy a whole new build. Though tbh, we are hitting the point of diminishing returns here now, graphics aren't going to get much insanely better so ps/xb/pc have somewhat hit a stopping point with only light improvements they can make. The switch is at a point powerwise that, besides needing to be graphically downgraded, can run alright on the switch as long as devs actually make a proper port and don't shaft us like they do on pc with crappy ports. Look at doom, everyone said there was no way doom could run on the switch yet, look at it now, it is not as great looking as it's counterparts but it runs fairly well. It is a good example of devs actually trying, and showing that the switch is more capable then you would like to think.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 7, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> It will be (if possible) like how MS are providing its "backwards compatibility" it will be some form of emulation feature included into the system and its games will be digital/patched versions of the game to run.


From the first day I've been really doubtful that what MS does with the XBX is emulation as we know it... or emulation at all.

I think they reimplemented all the required X360 core libraries and engines that most X360 games use, porting them to XB1, added some "compatibility" layer libraries to the mix, recompiled the rest of the code in the games (kind of static recompiling) and linked the library calls to the ported version of engines and libraries. Thus, achieving good speed for games.

I don't know if someone has already, but I hope someone does an in-depth analysis regarding what Microsoft "backward compatibility" technology really is, it would be an interesting read.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> I would rather be known for loving gimmicks then be the type who is a 2nd rate graphics whore. There is stuff pc can do that consoles like your ps4 and xb1 can't power wise because they lock themselves down with devices you can't swap out the individual parts in for better ones, instead needing to buy a whole new build. Though tbh, we are hitting the point of diminishing returns here now, graphics aren't going to get much insanely better so ps/xb/pc have somewhat hit a stopping point with only light improvements they can make. The switch is at a point powerwise that, besides needing to be graphically downgraded, can run alright on the switch as long as devs actually make a proper port and don't shaft us like they do on pc with crappy ports. Look at doom, everyone said there was no way doom could run on the switch yet, look at it now, it is not as great looking as it's counterparts but it runs fairly well. It is a good example of devs actually trying, and showing that the switch is more capable then you would like to think.


Fairly well is subjective. I agree that it running on the Switch is pretty surprising. Wouldn't go so far as to praise it though. Lost Snapmap, halved our frames and the game just doesn't feel as smooth. I was excited to see Doom on a Nintendo platform for the first time since the N64 days (not counting GBA).


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 7, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> if the switch were to get GC ports, it would be via emulation, nintendo are not going to port GC games over to the switch that they dont own, why would they.


Most of the worthwhile GameCube games were Nintendo IPs


----------



## bi388 (Dec 7, 2017)

Why are people buying a handheld system expecting it to run new third party AAA games when the ps4 and xbone can barely handle them? Half of their libraries are running at 720p 30fps or lower and you expect these games to run on what is essentially a handheld that plugs into a tv? You're crazy. Get a pc if you're after new AAA games, the switch is for either new Nintendo games or old games on a portable system.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 7, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> From the first day I've been really doubtful that what MS does with the XBX is emulation as we know it... or emulation at all.
> 
> I think they reimplemented all the required X360 core libraries and engines that most X360 games use, porting them to XB1, added some "compatibility" layer libraries to the mix, recompiled the rest of the code in the games (kind of static recompiling) and linked the library calls to the ported version of engines and libraries. Thus, achieving good speed for games.
> 
> I don't know if someone has already, but I hope someone does an in-depth analysis regarding what Microsoft "backward compatibility" technology really is, it would be an interesting read.



and is that not emulation?

modifying its code to run on another platform, but saying that it has support for XBX titles which the 360 didnt have support for.

it is an environment that emulates the titles that you download, if the switch gets the same, if nvidia can get it to work, will be the same thing, feature added to the console in a firmware update, and patched digital versions of said game to run.

well we should all know its emulation as you cant insert the legit game and run, which is what bc would be.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jt_1258 said:


> I would rather be known for loving gimmicks then be the type who is a 2nd rate graphics whore. There is stuff pc can do that consoles like your ps4 and xb1 can't power wise because they lock themselves down with devices you can't swap out the individual parts in for better ones, instead needing to buy a whole new build. Though tbh, we are hitting the point of diminishing returns here now, graphics aren't going to get much insanely better so ps/xb/pc have somewhat hit a stopping point with only light improvements they can make. The switch is at a point powerwise that, besides needing to be graphically downgraded, can run alright on the switch as long as devs actually make a proper port and don't shaft us like they do on pc with crappy ports. Look at doom, everyone said there was no way doom could run on the switch yet, look at it now, it is not as great looking as it's counterparts but it runs fairly well. It is a good example of devs actually trying, and showing that the switch is more capable then you would like to think.


yes lets bring in PCs, you do know if your ok using that logic for the PS4/XBX1 then it also makes your arguement flawed because it makes the switch even worse.

PC gaming is not this superior powerful thing that the PCrace keep ranting on about, your still getting the same games but wow higher graphical settings..... this so called superior hardware is not bringing you anything worthy of its hardware.

i mean its not like your ever going to get PS5 quality games, yup same as current gen. bravo.

so yea you kinda compare the PS4/XBX1 to a powerhouse PC that costs more and will require upgrading, where as the PS4/XBX1 will keep providing these titles on the same OLD hardware, youd think devs would be able to tap more into PC hardware if this so called OLD hardware that console are, yet can do pretty good at running the same games years later.

but problem is, thanks to gimmicks, your getting inferior ports, insert your PC arguement here, yup even worse, and thanks to gimmicks rather than hardware you know support will not provide current new titles because it wont run it, or it would cost more to port a dedicated version over thus increasing retail price which will put buyers off.

the switch is not more capable, its games are clearly visible how its not able to, i mean come on, take DOOM as a prime example, take LA NIORE that its not getting the HD remaster but a modified PS3 port to support the gimmicks.

id rather get the same experience and pay the same price not more, than playing with a detachable tiny joycons that YUP nintendo refused to accept or resolve when i reported how poor they were and always loosing connection.


----------



## bi388 (Dec 7, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> well we should all know its emulation as you cant insert the legit game and run, which is what bc would be.


False. 3ds has gba backwards compatibility through ambassador games and those are not emulated and no not require physical cartridges. Similarly you can run GameCube games on Wii or ps2 games on older ps3 models natively with isos and not a physical disk. 


Retroboy said:


> yes lets bring in PCs, you do know if your ok using that logic for the PS4/XBX1 then it also makes your arguement flawed because it makes the switch even worse.
> 
> PC gaming is not this superior powerful thing that the PCrace keep ranting on about, your still getting the same games but wow higher graphical settings..... this so called superior hardware is not bringing you anything worthy of its hardware.
> 
> i mean its not like your ever going to get PS5 quality games, yup same as current gen. bravo.


Yes. They are. A mid to high end pc is so much more powerful that maybe even the ps6 won't be on its level. A standard high end gaming pc can run a good number of games at 4k 60 fps, and the top ones can do just about any game. Heck, even my budget build gets 4k 60 on overwatch. Currently the only console that can even run games in 4k is the Xbox one x, and it only runs a couple games at 4k 30, the rest at 1080p. And stop saying the switch is bad cause of its third party support. It is a handheld system. I don't care how they market it, it's a handheld. There's no way in hell it will run all your new games well. You buy it for the portable experience or for the best 1st party games, or you don't buy it.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 7, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> and is that not emulation?
> 
> modifying its code to run on another platform, but saying that it has support for XBX titles which the 360 didnt have support for.
> 
> ...


tbh, I feel like this is a diffrent strokes for diffrent folks kinda situation, you want the best version of a game possible while with me, well, I want something that's portable, games like stardew valley, skyrim, minecraft, and doom, I own them on both pc and the switch, having had them on my pc for way longer yet have spent way more time on the switch ports of them because I can take them on the go and play, I am willing to sacrifice 1080p, 60fps, keyboard & mouse support, and mod support just for being able to play on the go, but if that's not what ya want then hey, more power to ya, do what you want to do and I'll do what I want to do

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> Fairly well is subjective. I agree that it running on the Switch is pretty surprising. Wouldn't go so far as to praise it though. Lost Snapmap, halved our frames and the game just doesn't feel as smooth. I was excited to see Doom on a Nintendo platform for the first time since the N64 days (not counting GBA).


I feel ya on the smooth part, though it doesn't help that I'm jumping from mouse to controller for this game, ouch


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> tbh, I feel like this is a diffrent strokes for diffrent folks kinda situation, you want the best version of a game possible while with me, well, I want something that's portable, games like stardew valley, skyrim, minecraft, and doom, I own them on both pc and the switch, having had them on my pc for way longer yet have spent way more time on the switch ports of them because I can take them on the go and play, I am willing to sacrifice 1080p, 60fps, keyboard & mouse support, and mod support just for being able to play on the go, but if that's not what ya want then hey, more power to ya, do what you want to do and I'll do what I want to do
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


TBF I played the PC version with the controller in campaign. So it's not a huge change for me. Can still feel a bit of a sluggish tug with it though. 

I agree about the different strokes part. If I want the best experience with performance and graphics, I'll get it on PC if available. The Switch is a great go to for quick sessions and OTG gaming.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 7, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> and is that not emulation?
> 
> modifying its code to run on another platform, but saying that it has support for XBX titles which the 360 didnt have support for.
> 
> ...


Under my definitions that would not be emulation, but a type of semi-automated porting.

EDIT: 
I mean, you are not really emulating the original machine, you don't keep record of microprocessor registers or states, if you would compare the RAM contents of the game running in the original hardware and on XBX they would be completely different. 
The game, in the end, is expected to run different than the original, close perhaps, but not the same, as if it were a port. 
It is like taking only some of the code specific to the game and recompiling it (static recompiling = binary translation), while all the other really resource hungry code (graphics engines, libraries, etc) are completely ported from the ground up. 
*(all of this is a guess from me of what would be required to achieve the performance that those games show, I have not analysed how they really make it)*

In the other hand emulation would be trying to emulate the processor, the registers, the original graphic hardware (in the case I present the graphic hardware is not emulated at all, as the gfx libraries have been rewritten from the ground up for the new system), the communication bus with e.g. DVD drive, etc. That would be resource consuming as hell.

Of course, you could say than under my definition extreme cases of HLE like Cemu shouldn't be considered emulators either, but AFAIK at least Cemu still tries to emulate the processor/registers/RAM as they are in the original system.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Under my definitions that would not be emulation, but a type of semi-automated porting.


Didn't they call the 360 BC a "wrapper" or something. The technical details were so oddly written.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 7, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Didn't they call the 360 BC a "wrapper" or something. The technical details were so oddly written.


I didn't see that written anywhere, but that is exactly what I think it is, some kind of "wrapper" (detail in edited post above)

PS: And that is probably the same thing Nvidia is doing, and if so, Nintendo could profit a lot from this framework in later "VC" titles for the Switch, perhaps that is the reason for the deal after all, NVidia creates the framework and profits from the game sells in China, Nintendo uses the framework and profits in the world.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I didn't see that written anywhere, but that is exactly what I think it is, some kind of "wrapper" (detail in edited post above)


I don't remember where I read it and I don't think it was an "official statement".. But I was reading some techy info about how the 360 BC works and why it isn't considered emulation. Which is why we see fairly decent performance increases in some games which wouldn't be possible if the system was emulating anything. Meh. Hazy.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 7, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I don't remember where I read it and I don't think it was an "official statement".. But I was reading some techy info about how the 360 BC works and why it isn't considered emulation. Which is why we see fairly decent performance increases in some games which wouldn't be possible if the system was emulating anything. Meh. Hazy.


They might be doing the same thing as they are doing with their x86-on ARM laptops. Those things recompile x86-native code on the fly and have store a cached copy. It stands to reason Microsoft has the means of recompiling the relevant code for x86 then releasing that as a patch that still uses the original media files.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 7, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I didn't see that written anywhere, but that is exactly what I think it is, some kind of "wrapper" (detail in edited post above)
> 
> PS: And that is probably the same thing Nvidia is doing, and if so, Nintendo could profit a lot from this framework in later "VC" titles for the Switch, perhaps that is the reason for the deal after all, NVidia creates the framework and profits from the game sells in China, Nintendo uses the framework and profits in the world.


I'd call what Microsoft did along the same lines as what Nintendont was for the Wii U


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 7, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'd call what Microsoft did along the same lines as what Nintendont was for the Wii U


and wii, game boy series, and ds series
edited, I had accidentally said game cube instead of wii


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> and gamecube, game boy series, and ds series



On what grounds?


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 7, 2017)

Memoir said:


> On what grounds?


doesn't the gba have gb support, the ds having gba support, the 3ds having ds support and the wii having gc support?, I had ment to say wii, not gc in that post


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> doesn't the gba have gb support, the ds having gba support, the 3ds having ds support and the wii having gc support?, I had ment to say wii, not gc in that post



I believe that's all native.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 7, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I believe that's all native.


oh, was wii u doing wii not native? I wasn't sure if it was diffrent


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 7, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> doesn't the gba have gb support, the ds having gba support, the 3ds having ds support and the wii having gc support?, I had ment to say wii, not gc in that post


Nintendont adds code back that wasn't natively there so that the games can be played (essentially patching the games on the fly to work with Wii/Wii U hardware), whereas those consoles actually had hardware backwards compatibility


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 7, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I believe that's all native.


GBA->DS->3DS is sure native (the old hardware for each other console is in there)
GC->WII->WII U also is native (same reasons)
Nintendon't is AFAIK, some wrappers here and there for the libraries and controllers, but outside that, also native (the old hardware is there).

X360->XBX1 is not native at all, it is something else (semiport? recompiled + wrappers?)

EDIT: Nintendon't would be in any case, something like wine. And you all know, Wine Is Not an Emulator.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> GBA->DS->3DS is sure native (the old hardware for each other console is in there)
> GC->WII->WII U also is native (same reasons)
> Nintendon't is AFAIK, some wrappers here and there for the libraries and controllers, but outside that, also native (the old hardware is there).
> 
> ...


Yeah, what he said. Oddly enough the GC to Wii U are all just upgrades.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 7, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Yeah, what he said. Oddly enough the GC to Wii U are all just upgrades.


What makes me think that this "There would be no more console generations. We will have progressive upgrades now." from Microsoft is not new at all, and not originally from Microsoft.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 8, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> They might be doing the same thing as they are doing with their x86-on ARM laptops. Those things recompile x86-native code on the fly and have store a cached copy. It stands to reason Microsoft has the means of recompiling the relevant code for x86 then releasing that as a patch that still uses the original media files.



nah. The 360 games on the one are not orginals but partial ports. either the cpu is emulated on the one's virtual 360 or the gpu is (i forget witch). the games' are ported to either the cpu or gpu. the one not being emulated. It is why when you are required to be connected to the internet to download the 360 titles even when you own the disc


----------



## xs4all (Dec 8, 2017)

For those wondering if these Wii Classics are nVidia's game streaming service or not, I have read an interesting article over at Gizmodo, click here for the article.

It states that when the Shield TV is released in China on the 5th of this month, which is already released, those 3 Wii titles will be *PRE INSTALLED*, until it's confirmed, to me, that statement says it's not streaming but a full port.

Taking the article with a grain of salt until confirmed, but fingers crossed it's a port not stream, then just a matter it will be hacked and for all to enjoy


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 8, 2017)

xs4all said:


> For those wondering if these Wii Classics are nVidia's game streaming service or not, I have read an interesting article over at Gizmodo, click here for the article.
> 
> It states that when the Shield TV is released in China on the 5th of this month, which is already released, those 3 Wii titles will be *PRE INSTALLED*, until it's confirmed, to me, that statement says it's not streaming but a full port.
> 
> Taking the article with a grain of salt until confirmed, but fingers crossed it's a port not stream, then just a matter it will be hacked and for all to enjoy



Apparently it's already been confirmed by an employee on reddit to be running ON the system.


----------



## xs4all (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 8, 2017)

welp kiss gamecube vc on the switch goodbye


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 9, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> welp kiss gamecube vc on the switch goodbye


waddya mean?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 9, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> waddya mean?


VC=bunch of games popped into an emulator
ports= a few games that have been optimized.

Honestly it's up to Nintendo. Both the Gmaebube and Wii U had a lot of exclusives which could arguably have been held back by poor console sales.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 9, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> VC=bunch of games popped into an emulator
> ports= a few games that have been optimized.
> 
> Honestly it's up to Nintendo. Both the Gmaebube and Wii U had a lot of exclusives which could arguably have been held back by poor console sales.


well, if it's already on the shield then I would think it would be a super easy port to the switch, heck, for all we know they may have a tool they can use to quickly convert games to the shield or at least something to streamline the process


----------



## MasterControl90 (Dec 20, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Will you people stop responding to Retroboy and put him on your ignore list? There's something seriously wrong with that guy's head and you're never going to get through to him. So just ignore him.



Well he is toxic but he is right saying that there isn't a lot of new stuff on switch and that the current lineup is kinda... Meh. He speaks in the most toxic and annoying way, which makes everything he says sound like bullshit.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 20, 2017)

MasterControl90 said:


> Well he is toxic but he is right saying that there isn't a lot of new stuff on switch and that the current lineup is kinda... Meh. He speaks in the most toxic and annoying way, which makes everything he says sound like bullshit.


Well, that is actually the reason this all is a pity.
He has some interesting things to say, but he always starts with this boring narrative about the world, Nintendo, fanboys, tinfoil hats and who gives a fuck... in the end you stop reading because it is a hassle to read, but in the middle of all of this there was something of value... if only he stopped being so sensationalist/verbose.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 20, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, that is actually the reason this all is a pity.
> He has some interesting things to say, but he always starts with this boring narrative about the world, Nintendo, fanboys, tinfoil hats and who gives a fuck... in the end you stop reading because it is a hassle to read, but in the middle of all of this there was something of value... if only he stopped being so sensationalist/verbose.


For me it's the fact that half of what he says is pure spit balling. Either making stuff up or just saying random things.


----------

